# FIX 32 und Virtuelle Maschine



## kolbendosierer (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich FIX 32 (Intelution) auf einer Win 95 VM Ware auf einem Win XP Prof Rechner laufen zu lassen? Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht?
Könnte man Probleme mit dem Dongel und dem Com Port (Verbindung SPS Siemens S5) bekommen??

Bedanke mich im voraus.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## seeba (19 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
willst du das dauerhaft in der VM laufen lassen? Aber die letzten FIX32 laufen doch auch unter Windows 2000, warum nicht das nehmen?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## kolbendosierer (19 Juni 2009)

Hi,

hab ich nicht gewusst. Sollte dauerhaft sein, da wir für die alten PC die eingebaut sind kaum Ersatzteile gibt.

Danke 

Robert


----------



## seeba (19 Juni 2009)

Probier es mal, wäre schön, wenn du dann ein Feedback gibst welche Version du unter welchem Betriebssystem am Laufen hast.


----------



## kolbendosierer (19 Juni 2009)

Hi,

also der IPC müsste die nächste Woche eintreffen, spätestens in zwei Wochen werd ich mal wieder melden.

So long

Robert


----------



## kolbendosierer (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal ein kurzes Feedback.

Wir haben als erstes eine Virtuelle maschine mit Win 95 erstellt und Fix Installiert. Software lief , Komm zu S5 ging nicht. Dann haben wir FIX 32 direkt auf dem IPC installiert (XP Prof) und hier funktioniert auch die Kommunikation und der Dongle.

PC:
Zum testen haben wir einen IPC von TCI (mit Touch) benutzt. Hier war eine COM Verbindung von nöten, da der Touch sonst nicht funktionierte.
War aber nur das problem , weil der Rechner falsch bestellt wurde und umgerüstet werden musste. Com Schnittstelle für Touch via USB--> Com Adapter. Auflösung musste auch angepasst werden.

Tastertur:
Hier wurde in der FIX32 Software ein bischen was verändert, so das bei Eingabefeldern die Softkeytastertur aufgeht. Beachten!!!! Diese wird nur durch einen Doppelklick aktiviert.

Langzeittest steht noch aus. Melde mich nochmal.

MFG

Robert


----------



## kolbendosierer (30 September 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

für alle die das hier interessiert. Der Recher läuft stabil, FIX auch.
Der zweite PC wurde auch schon vorbereitet und wir demnächst eingebaut.

Frage: Hat jemand evtl. ne Fix 32 V. 7 zum Installieren? Dongle habe ich ja dafür.

Danke

Gruß

Robert


----------

